# Schutzhund Training Club Fairfield County CT



## B_Becker (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking for other GSD owners who are interested in being part of a club in fairfield county ct, for Schutzhund and other types of GSD training. Or if you happen to know of or belong to a club in the area, I would appreciate some contact information.

Thanks,
Bill.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love to have a Fairfield county, CT Schutzhund club...i really want to get my guys eval'd and get into it but all the ones are full and over an hr+ drive each way. I live in Newtown. If one gets started I'd love to learn and join! I'd be a total beginner though.


----------



## B_Becker (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Gilly, I am trying to get something started or join something alreday established. It looks as though starting something may have to be the direction to head in. I too am new to the game, but very interested in getting my GSD Molly schH1 trained or even train her for show. Keep in touch and I'll keep you up to date on my progress.

Bill.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would be interested in something with my girl Stella. We have been traveling 1 1/2 hours for obedience. Needed some more serious training so I started with a local GSD trainer/breeder last week. Am going to his obedience class with Stella for the first time tomorrow morning. I am totally out of his league, as is Stella, but we will give it a go.


----------



## B_Becker (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Kat...

I see you are in New Milford, where are going now for training? Would you be willing to travel to Fairfield County if we can get a club together?

Bill.


----------



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

*I'm interested.*



B_Becker said:


> Hi Kat...
> 
> I see you are in New Milford, where are going now for training? Would you be willing to travel to Fairfield County if we can get a club together?
> 
> Bill.


I also live in Fairfield County and would like to train my GSD in Schutzhund. I'm interested!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm in Fairfield county too. There's really nothing here right now unless you want to go over to Long Island. 

I'd like to hear some info about this too. Hopefully the OP comes back.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would definitely travel to Fairfield County for GSD club.


----------



## B_Becker (Sep 20, 2012)

*Progress*

Ok, so I've connected with a guy in FL who's been doing schH training a very long time now. He connected me to some web sites, where I was able to find some contact info for the North East region. I requested info on starting my own club. That being said, anyone have or know of some property that would be open to letting us train?

Thanks,
Bill.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

There is public properties in both Oxford, CT and Newtown, CT that are open fields one location is rarely used as I ride my horses there all the time and only run into another person twice in 8 years. The other is used more but some of the back fields are also rarely used.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

B_Becker said:


> Ok, so I've connected with a guy in FL who's been doing schH training a very long time now. He connected me to some web sites, where I was able to find some contact info for the North East region. I requested info on starting my own club. That being said, anyone have or know of some property that would be open to letting us train?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill.


Where in Fairfield county are you?


----------



## B_Becker (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm in Bridgeport, Paul, where are you?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

B_Becker said:


> I'm in Bridgeport, Paul, where are you?


A little farther south in Greenwich. Keep us updated if you ever get anything together.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like I'm the northerner! There is lots of land around here. I have a neighbor who owns property that maybe could be used but it is even further north than me.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm in Newtown, CT...  We are all withing a 30-45 min drive of eachother.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in Stamford. I would be interested too. I was planning to go to Long Island (Midisland SchH Club)...


----------



## B_Becker (Sep 20, 2012)

*Not Easy...*

I've been researching and sending out emails, left and right. I even considered reaching out to some top notched individuals (police officers) in the K9 industry. They have their own competitive circut, does anyone have any thoughts on having experienced police with experienced GSD's involved?

I'm not getting responses from my emails...

Thanks,
Bill.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I work for a police dept and unless the K9 handler from a police dept is willing to work on his own they generally won't "train" with others then their K9 training groups, it has to do with their K9's and the legal issues not the lack of desire to train. It depends on the handler and their work contract weither or not they can train with public/non-sworn parties as well. I have a few friends/co-workers that have taught me basics but legally they can't bring their K9 to train with me for liability reasons and the bonding reasons but as my friend they can help me with my dogs on a one on one friendship deal.


----------



## B_Becker (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, that's good to know...thanks!!


----------



## KRIS82 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Schutzhund*

I know this post was a few months ago, but Im new here and would definitely be interested in Schuthund training with my guy, Ace and eventually my new pup Maverick.


----------



## R. Doug Humphrey (Dec 1, 2012)

greetings

My name is Doug Humphrey I have a dog (Mal) I am preparing for Schutzhund Competition I am at a point where I need access to blinds etc. No way I can buy a set by myself right now... I have over 20 years experience training dogs for police service, including police competition. I am a former long time member of MASS/CONN police K9 and Schuthund club. If people want to train lets get together and train. I may also have access to an indoor training venue but it will be un here in North Central Connecticut. I realize most of you want to do Fairfield cty but maybe we can find something centrally located. Let me know if there is still interest in this thread. I have no problem helping people with training so let me know. One other thought establishing a club is great but also alot of work. For now we may be better served by just establishing a "training group". Just a thought.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, not sure if anyone is interested in the schutzhund club in CT, but I know Ocean State Schutzhund Club is in Oxford CT. Run by a national competitor, could be a good club to join. I'm not speaking from experience, as I do not belong to the club but just figured I'd throw it out there - less hassle than starting your own club and you get the advantage of working with some very experienced people... Hope this helps anyone...


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

R. Doug Humphrey said:


> greetings
> 
> My name is Doug Humphrey I have a dog (Mal) I am preparing for Schutzhund Competition I am at a point where I need access to blinds etc. No way I can buy a set by myself right now... I have over 20 years experience training dogs for police service, including police competition. I am a former long time member of MASS/CONN police K9 and Schuthund club. If people want to train lets get together and train. I may also have access to an indoor training venue but it will be un here in North Central Connecticut. I realize most of you want to do Fairfield cty but maybe we can find something centrally located. Let me know if there is still interest in this thread. I have no problem helping people with training so let me know. One other thought establishing a club is great but also alot of work. For now we may be better served by just establishing a "training group". Just a thought.


HI Doug...the OP of this thread sent out emails about 2 weeks ago saying he was going to try to get a meeting together after Jan 1 for anyone who was interested in making a training group/club etc. I replied to the email saying I was DEF interested as I have 4 dogs that I would love to get the training and experience in. However I have no experience in SCH work..other than just some basic commands I learned from a few K9 coworkers. I am def up for travelling somewhere around CT to get my guys going. Not necessarily for competitions but just for fun and to get my guys better trained/better listening.



ayoitzrimz said:


> Hi, not sure if anyone is interested in the schutzhund club in CT, but I know Ocean State Schutzhund Club is in Oxford CT. Run by a national competitor, could be a good club to join. I'm not speaking from experience, as I do not belong to the club but just figured I'd throw it out there - less hassle than starting your own club and you get the advantage of working with some very experienced people... Hope this helps anyone...


I tried contacting the club in Oxford, CT by phone and email and never got any responses.


----------



## Creole (Dec 1, 2012)

Doug-
Met you a few weeks back....please email me so I can discuss training with you.
thank you!


QUOTE=R. Doug Humphrey;2644167]greetings

My name is Doug Humphrey I have a dog (Mal) I am preparing for Schutzhund Competition I am at a point where I need access to blinds etc. No way I can buy a set by myself right now... I have over 20 years experience training dogs for police service, including police competition. I am a former long time member of MASS/CONN police K9 and Schuthund club. If people want to train lets get together and train. I may also have access to an indoor training venue but it will be un here in North Central Connecticut. I realize most of you want to do Fairfield cty but maybe we can find something centrally located. Let me know if there is still interest in this thread. I have no problem helping people with training so let me know. One other thought establishing a club is great but also alot of work. For now we may be better served by just establishing a "training group". Just a thought.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Did we get a tenative meeting date and location as to people interested to talk over starting this training group? I know sometime after the 1st of the year is best for me and my husband...but I'll prob end up only a spectator towards the end of Jan..(my due date for our 1st is 1/29/13)... But I'd like to start planning dates/times of possible training or at least a meeting to see who is interested.


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there any new information about this club? I'm in NY but not far from CT.


----------



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

Doug, any luck in starting a "training club" yet? I'd be very interested. I live in Fairfield County and have a 10 month old GSD.


----------



## blazencici (Nov 20, 2013)

I do not have a GSD anymore but I have a Dobe I have been doing on my own. I have been trying for two years to get into the clubs in CT but they are not "noob" friendly. How do you learn if you can't break in. I want a dog that can protect me since we were burglarized twice and I have two small children. I can't afford a trained dog so I thought this would suffice. Can you keep me posted PLEASE?


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone how is still looking for club in Fairfield county. There is one club I find, not in Fairfield but not that far away. it is in Hamden, name is Southern Connecticut working club, they have facebook page but not website. they welcome all people and all breeds and do train IPO and PSA. let me know if you need more info


----------



## Nynole1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Did anything ever come of this? I am in NY and closer to Ct than Long Island.


----------



## msfit0704 (Feb 20, 2016)

hi doug, looking at posts from way back...2012... wondering of you have a training group going on. i have no experience..... but very interested in getting started.. and i have 2 ddr/czech females. they are ready also 
tracey


----------

